# What's going to happen?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What's going to happen with the ice with all this rain? Going to get cold at nights but when will we be able to get back out? Will appreciate future ice reports.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Definitely will keep ice fishing. Wish I could go today, as bet they are really biting.

Will not do anything. Especially west of Cleveland, where ice is close to a foot or more. If anything, all this snow, if it happens, will make it harder to walk on.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

If we get the snow that is forcasted (12-14'), it will act like an insulator and will not make additional ice each night like it was before having snow on it. After Thursday, temps going back down in 30's.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm mainly interested in how kiser and cj brown are going to fair. Will ice be fishable?


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Depends how much rain will get that will wash out certain lakes. I wouldn’t be going near the lake inlets. All the water on top of the ice will find holes to drain through which could make some holes big enough to fall through. With all the snow will get after the rain it will hide these dangers. I would be very cautious and act like it’s first ice, spud spud spud. I would also wait till Sunday to let things settle down and refreeze over. 
Good Luck,
Frickster


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

As long as I can have my boat in the water by April 1 DGAF either way. February sucks solidly 12 out of 12 in the month rankings.


----------



## JCarp (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't speculate on what the conditions will be but yrs ago at CJ you could stay on the docks in the marina and drill holes and still flasher fish. Gills ran small in the Marina back when I fished there but they were catchable and that was a back-up plan. We were bucket fishing...shanty might be problematic...


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i was on mosquito monday at the south end and had 10 to 12 inches of ice so i dont think that little bit of rain hurt it that much. but as always be very careful as there surely be some bad spots from water draining down holes...the spud bar is a must


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The amount of thaw we had with rain could make shorelines weak so getting on and off could be of issue, with snow on top could get dangerous...we will see. Things should firm up but how much? snow insulates.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks to all the rain yesterday and the fact that it's been pouring down freezing rain here in Columbus for the past 4 hours, the roads in my community now are ice rinks. I would say you don't have a thing to worry about.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

The rain actually helped our pond. Melted any snow on top and snow falling now is turning to liquid, which means it will freeze. So, nice thick ice, plus snow ice on top. But much better than snow on top.


----------



## tinguppy (Oct 21, 2021)

Stampede said:


> I'm mainly interested in how kiser and cj brown are going to fair. Will ice be fishable?


Pete they are letting water out of CJ right now so I don't know how safe it is.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

This is really screwing with the lakes. Might hit the docks at Cj or even rocky fork. Was thinking of a trip to buckeye and try for some saugeye but will probably hold that off for a week or so if I get to at all.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I did a drive by at alum creek this morning, shoreline ice was deteriorating somewhat.... I was hoping to get out sunday. Will know more then. Probably headed a bit north to knox lake or clear fork.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Stampede said:


> This is really screwing with the lakes. Might hit the docks at Cj or even rocky fork. Was thinking of a trip to buckeye and try for some saugeye but will probably hold that off for a week or so if I get to at all.


Just seen an on ice report. Still 8" an solid at buckeye. Little bit of water seeping the edges but it'll firm up fast with cold forecasted


----------

